# διχρωμία



## Ambrose (Jul 22, 2008)

"...επιδιόρθωση διχρωμιών, με βαφή των υποστυλωμάτων μέχρι ορισμένο ύψος σε όσα σημεία παρουσιάζονται ακόμα διχρωμίες στα υποστυλώματα".

Δεν είμαι καν σίγουρος τι σημαίνει στο Ελληνικό και πώς έχουν προκύψει οι διχρωμίες.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 22, 2008)

Μήπως είναι από το αγγλικό discoloration, που φυσικά σημαίνει "δυσχρωμία", όχι διχρωμία;
Discoloration: Any change in color from the original color or from the desired color.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 22, 2008)

Το σκέφτηκα το discolouration, αλλά επαναλαμβάνει τη λέξη διχρωμία 2 φορές στο κείμενο. Υποψιάζομαι ότι εννοεί άλλη στρώση βαφής που θα υπήρχε από κάτω.


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2008)

Θα μπορούσε να είναι discoloration, ξέβαμμα, που αποδόθηκε δι-χρωμία, αλλά το κείμενο είναι ελληνικό και μπορεί να περιγράφει διάφορες διχρωμίες και το κακό είναι ότι στα ελληνικά η διχρωμία μπορεί να είναι _και_ two colours _και_ two tones (π.χ. two-tone painting, two-tone paint jobs) _και_ να φαίνεται το παλιό χρώμα.


----------



## Elena (Jul 22, 2008)

nickel said:


> Θα μπορούσε να είναι discoloration, ξέβαμμα, που αποδόθηκε δι-χρωμία, αλλά το κείμενο είναι ελληνικό και μπορεί να περιγράφει διάφορες διχρωμίες και το κακό είναι ότι στα ελληνικά η διχρωμία μπορεί να είναι _και_ two colours _και_ two tones (π.χ. two-tone painting, two-tone paint jobs) _και_ να φαίνεται το παλιό χρώμα.




Έχοντας κάνει πρόσφατα μια συζήτηση για «colo(u)r matching» και «matcher» να μεταφέρω κάτι από άλλο (σχετικό, όμως) πεδίο. Όταν βάψουμε (μετά από επιδιόρθωση) ένα αυτοκίνητο (ή ό,τι άλλο) με το αρχικό χρώμα, συχνά-πυκνά το αποτέλεσμα είναι διχρωμία (από τον πιο απλό λόγο: δεν έχουμε το κατάλληλο χρώμα- έως πιο περίπλοκους: ο βαθμός διάβρωσης έχει αλλάξει το αρχικό χρώμα τόσο που αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε το ίδιο... έχουμε -και πάλι- διχρωμία). (Παράδειγμα για «colo(u)r mismatch» /«mismatched colo(u)r» εδώ, αλλά και εδώ. 

Δεν ξέρω αν πρόκειται για τέτοια περίπτωση εδώ, αλλά έτσι μου φαίνεται.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 23, 2008)

Δυστυχώς, ο μόνος τρόπος να μάθουμε τι ακριβώς είναι, είναι να πάμε εκεί και να δούμε τα υποστυλώματα με τα ίδια μας τα μάτια... Αλλά όπως και να 'χει οι προτάσεις σας είναι πολύ κατατοπιστικές.

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 23, 2008)

Καλημέρα σε όλους!
Ambrose, αφού μάλλον δε φαίνεται από το κείμενό σου τι ακριβώς εννοείται, μήπως να έβαζες κάτι γενικό και αόριστο τύπου "differences in colo(u)r" να είσαι και καλυμμένος;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 23, 2008)

Καλημέρα Παλάβρα,

Ωραία η ιδέα σου. Επειδή έπρεπε όμως να το παραδώσω, έβαλα τελικά discolouration γιατί νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι και είναι αρκετά γενικό για να καλύπτει τις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις.


----------

